# Video of my 18 Demasoni and Yellow Lab



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share a video of my 55 Gallon tank that is currently stocked with 18 Demasoni and One Yellow Lab. I have two Female holding, one separated in a breeder net and the other one is roaming freely about. Unfortunately it doesn't seem like I will be able to catch her so it's likely that she will spit in the main tank. Fingers crossed for the little guys!

Hope you enjoy! Here it is:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

poor lonely lab.... 

looks great.


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

I know, unfortunately I had to deal with mini cycle when all 18 of them
went in at the same time. But I was prepared and daily water changes got it through just fine. So I never got around to getting a few more labs. But hopefully soon 😃


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

beautiful tank! The quality of the video is amazing too.. what are you shooting with?

my albino yellow lab is also carrying now. If the breeding is successful and you ever want to trade, let me know!


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was shooting with a Canon T2i, the standard 18-55mm lens. Sorry for my poor manual focus abilities:S 

One of the females spit few days back! Have 4 little fry. She wasn't very big, so I wasn't expecting that many, but I have another one holding with hopefully more on the way! Will let you know if I am interested down the road about the albino labs.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

wow.. pretty impressive for the T2i..

i'm actually into photography too and have been looking to upgrade my old rebel xsi to a 60d so I would have the HD video capability.

I am just impressed by your video and how great the quality is... Will need to make the upgrade soon haha.


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to go off topic but the 60D is indeed very good. Would have been my choice as well if I decided to spend a little more.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

we're definitely a bit off topic, haha... 

i bought the xsi a while back and after using it, I realized that I really liked photography and now I am forced to upgrade. 

if you are planning to get a 60d sometime or upgrade your body, there's this guy who sells it for $829 and at certain times $799 (for the body only - Brand New) which is pretty cheap compared to $999plus taxes at most retail stores. 

Was going to buy it but spent the money on a lens instead... so now I am saving up again =)


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohh sweet, will let you know if will be but it doesn't look like I'll be needing anything much better then the T2i for now. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Will you sell me the 4 fry? I could bring you some labs.


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have Demasoni at the moment or you just want to start with four? Because these guys don't do particularly well in groups less then 10-12. Either way, right now they are way too young, only about 8mm. I have another female holding. Will probably spit about 8 beautiful fry because she's not full grown so I will have more fry coming soon.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Please pm me if you have anything for sale around 1 inch looking for around 10


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

wanna exchange fry i got yellow labs for some demasoni


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

How big are your labs? I have 7 little fry. 3 of them are maybe a centimeter and the other four are about half that. So they still have some time to grow.


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

i got about 20 lab fry they couple weeks old also have labs that are 1 to 2 inch


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know. I'm gonna have to think about that one. I havent decided if the Dems are gonna go back into the main tank eventually or if I'm going to sell them.


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

well let me know we both in Mississauga if wanna swap


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Will do!!!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

dbart01 said:


> I was shooting with a Canon T2i, the standard 18-55mm lens. Sorry for my poor manual focus abilities:S
> 
> One of the females spit few days back! Have 4 little fry. She wasn't very big, so I wasn't expecting that many, but I have another one holding with hopefully more on the way! Will let you know if I am interested down the road about the albino labs.


i have about 15 albino yellow lab fry right now - only a few weeks old. let me know if you're interested in trading with your demasoni.

Also, not all the fry in there are albino yellow labs. I also have albino eureka reds, o.b. peacocks and yellow tail aceis in there.

Cheers!


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

I am about to set up silimar set up with demasonis and yellow labs. I was thinking of going with 20 demasonis and 4-5 yellow labs. Any tips to ensure harmony among the demasonis as I know they can be brutal with each other. picking 20 to spread out the aggression. plan to have many caves and rocks for them to hide. Problem I see is when I buy them small you cannot really pic only 2 males so with potential for many males do you think there will be any issue there? Do you keep any plecos or other fish to clean bottom of tank and algae as I have heard they don't like any of those kinds of fish and will pick at them.

Good video by the way and agreed it is very clear.


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

From my experience, the best thing you can do to manage agression between the Dems is ensure a decent group size, which by the looks of it you have. 20 is good amount, I have 18. Another essential thing for Dems is male/female ratio. 1/5 is ideal but I know it can be difficult to sex them, not to mention find a seller. I find that as long as you have large enough numbers, you shouldn't have any BIG problems provided your water paramaters and maintenance are religious. Needless to say, do expect nipped fins and decent agressions. These guys are little devils lol I have recently found that one male was abusing the bunch so I took him out for a few days and introduced him back in just before the lights went out. He is now very peaceful and behaving well. Thats just my experience with these little monsters, hope that helps.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds like good advice and good idea about the bully. I have not yet acquired my demansonis yet and was doing my research. Given that I am looking for sources for them now. If you know of anyone who has small ones let me know. I think I found one guy but looking for someone little more in the east end, scarborough and into durham region.


----------

